# Mini lathe plastic strange observation



## Sdmf5150 (Oct 23, 2017)

I ordered an new side cover and control panel for my HF mini lathe from LMS and went to paint it a different color. The strange thing I found was the plastic was covered in auto body filler. ABS plastic comes out of the mold perfectly shaped. I don't know if they did this to make the paint stick to the plastic or maybe to stiffen the plastic? Anyone else ever see this?


----------



## hman (Oct 23, 2017)

Hmmmm ... You might try phoning LMS.  They're pretty durn good when it comes to customer support.


----------



## Sdmf5150 (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm sure this is how they are painted in China and not LMS. I just found it to be strange


----------



## royesses (Oct 24, 2017)

Everything on the minilathe is coated with bondo from the factory. Part of "If it looks good it's a success".  BTW When you order from LMS they let you specify color and will send that if they have it.


----------



## retrojoe (Oct 24, 2017)

I stripped everything on my Sieg made Homier lathe and only the tailstock castings had bondo (traditional pink and poorly done). What color is the base plastic (mine is green)? 

Conversely, I was amazed by the finish on the apron casting; completely smooth like a lost-wax casting with a thick phosphate finish. They're quite the box of chocolates.


----------



## Sdmf5150 (Oct 24, 2017)

retrojoe said:


> I stripped everything on my Sieg made Homier lathe and only the tailstock castings had bondo (traditional pink and poorly done). What color is the base plastic (mine is green)?
> 
> Conversely, I was amazed by the finish on the apron casting; completely smooth like a lost-wax casting with a thick phosphate finish. They're quite the box of chocolates.


Yeah my plastic is green as well. Well I guess I have some sanding to do. So many pits and craters to level


----------

